# Poljot Okeah



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello

Does anyone know if a movement from a re-issued Okeah will fit the case of an original issue?

I recently bought a NOS case, glass and mesh from BayE, really just for the mesh strap, but my (re-issue) case has a bigger lug size.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I would have thought so as they are both using the same 3133 movement and if the case size varies slightly it may just be alright to use a spacer.


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.. they certainly look similar, except for the lugs, where Poljot have widened them by cutting a 1mm groove into each side, so the strap is partially hidden where it goes under the lug.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the orginal was 18mm lugs re-issue 19mm both use the 3133

Cheers martin


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

martinzx said:


> I think the orginal was 18mm lugs re-issue 19mm both use the 3133
> 
> Cheers martin


Many thanks - that sounds spot on!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

fivelittlefish said:


> Many thanks - that sounds spot on!


Yeap, same movement. The reissue case is a bit different in details but they have the same space inside. Look very careful how the movement is kept in it's place before removing it though. I had a hard time figuring out how the two tinny plates hold the movement steady inside the case.


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> fivelittlefish said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks - that sounds spot on!
> ...


Thank you for the reply - I'm not sure I'll be brave enough to do a movement swap myself though...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

fivelittlefish said:


> Thank you for the reply - I'm not sure I'll be brave enough to do a movement swap myself though...


It's not difficult at all, except for the part I mentioned. It was difficult for me the first time because I didn't follow a very simple rule when taking apart bits of a watch you don't know... take a picture of what it looks like before taking something out.

In the Okeah 3133 you have 2 screws holding two pads that hold the movement in place:










(That's not my picture and it's a 31659 which is pretty much just like the 3133, except it's capable of hacking)

Taking those pads out is easy, you just unscrew them and you have the movement with dial and hands attached. When you move it to another case, you'll have to screw those pads back on and that's the tricky part (but not hard if you know what to do). The pad tips have to go beneath the edge of the case so you'll have to somehow wedge them in. When you screw them back on they'll get horizontal and hold the movement once again.

Oh, there's another thing you should be aware of. To take the movement off you have to release the stem and take it off. I don't remember which position the crown should be on when you release the stem but I believe the crown should be pulled off. Maybe someone else might help you with this.

I don't mean to scare you off with all these, I've done it before and believe me it's easy. These are just two tips to get you through it in a painless manner. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> fivelittlefish said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the reply - I'm not sure I'll be brave enough to do a movement swap myself though...
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much! What a great post. You make it sound easy.... I'll need to psyche myself up.

Thanks again for such an informative reply.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll chuck a further tip in here. When pushing the stem release button on this movement be careful to push it just enough to release the stem - push too hard and you'll be removing the hands and dial so you can reset the castle wheel. Been there, done that, lesson learnt


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> I'll chuck a further tip in here. When pushing the stem release button on this movement be careful to push it just enough to release the stem - push too hard and you'll be removing the hands and dial so you can reset the castle wheel. Been there, done that, lesson learnt


Thank you - is the release button obvious?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's the little protruding 'O' shaped button just down and to the left of the 3.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine useful thread!

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> It's the little protruding 'O' shaped button just down and to the left of the 3.


Do you mean to the right? In any case - thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

fivelittlefish said:


> Do you mean to the right? In any case - thank you!!!!!!!


Yes. Picture now with added arrow


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Lampoc said:


> fivelittlefish said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean to the right? In any case - thank you!!!!!!!
> ...


Great - I'm feeling quite confident now... probably not a good thing.

Thanks for all the help everyone who posted.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I'll chuck a further tip in here. When pushing the stem release button on this movement be careful to push it just enough to release the stem - push too hard and you'll be removing the hands and dial so you can reset the castle wheel. Been there, done that, lesson learnt


What's the right position of the crown to take the stem out, do you remember? I believe the crown should be pulled out. It's important or there will be trouble with the keyless works too...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I'll chuck a further tip in here. When pushing the stem release button on this movement be careful to push it just enough to release the stem - push too hard and you'll be removing the hands and dial so you can reset the castle wheel. Been there, done that, lesson learnt
> ...


Don't quote me on this but I thought it was with the crown pushed in? Certainly on the old similiar Valjoux chrono movements I always remove with the crown in. Anyone else know for sure?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Don't quote me on this but I thought it was with the crown pushed in? Certainly on the old similiar Valjoux chrono movements I always remove with the crown in. Anyone else know for sure?


No, I don't know for sure... But I removed a movement from a (very similar) Shturmanskie with crown *in*. And nothing bad happened!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> No, I don't know for sure... But I removed a movement from a (very similar) Shturmanskie with crown *in*. And nothing bad happened!


Just checked... it's in the winding position, so stem in.


----------

